# Modern Museum With Best Architecture?



## Travis007 (Jul 19, 2004)

Which museum built after 1970 do you thing has the best architecture?



Milwaukee Art Museum by Santiago Calatrava:


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

Museo Guggenheim Bilbao For sure


----------



## Melchisedeck (Jul 29, 2005)

Miho Museum (in near Kyoto, Japan) designed by I.M. PEI







































































































































Pinacoteca Giovanni e Marella Agnelli in Turin, over the former factory of Fiat named "Lingotto". Designed by Renzo Piano. (Sorry for my English)


















































































Museum of modern art in Rovereto (north Italy) by Mario Botta


----------



## samsonyuen (Sep 23, 2003)

The Milwaukee Museum of Art's beautiful, but the Guggenheim in Bilbao is the best.


----------



## HelloMoto163 (Aug 13, 2005)

deutsches historisches museum

german historic museum


----------



## dgnr8 (Apr 22, 2003)

Imperial War Museum North - Salford, Greater Manchester - Daniel Liberskind designed this beauty.























































View across the water to the Lowry Art Gallery










Inside -


----------



## willo (Jan 3, 2005)

arts and science museum, valencia. designed by Calatrava


----------



## Zaqattaq (Nov 17, 2004)

Tate Modern- London


----------

